
Incrementally Improving the DOM - todsacerdoti
https://blog.functorial.com/posts/2018-04-08-Incrementally-Improving-The-DOM.html
======
darkhorse13
I mostly agree with the author, but this is almost heresy these days. I tried
to start a conversation recently about incremental DOM frameworks in a JS
group, and immediately got like 6-7 comments, all negative.

